# Choral works (A Capella) for Choral Competitions



## albrecht (May 29, 2014)

Good day!!
I wanted to ask your opinion on what Choral works (Acapella) to choose when competing. I actually wanted to ask for something classical but I think contemporary works would be just fine. I just can't find any list of recommended choral works (acapella) that can be used to a choral competition on the internet.. 

I'd appreciate it a lot.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Please clarify, my understanding is this:

You, or someone you know, is participating in a competition in which vocal ensembles vie for a judge's favor. To that end, you are asking for opinions of specific a cappella works that would be well suited to impress. Your preference is for modern works.

Is this correct?

A cappella usually, but not always, denotes a sacred context. Are you seeking sacred music, or does secular music also work?

What ensemble? SATB?
Preferred length of the work?
Language preference?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Contemporary usually = legal copyright issues.

Tricky, but worthwhile, "earlier modern" vs. contemporary:
Samuel Barber ~ _Reincarnations_





ADD: Another performance. Audience coughs and all 





Please rule out anything by Eric Whitacre, Morten Lauridsen, or any of the more current composers whose works are so frequently performed that _about every other group will have chosen one of their works for the competition._!


----------



## albrecht (May 29, 2014)

When I mentioned acapella sir, I meant unaccompanied, SATB score.
I actually preferred European songs (of European language), and public domain; (Though European contemporary works will do, maybe I'll find some way to solve copyright and performance right issues). 

Preferred length of time could be at least 1 minute but not exceeding to 8 minutes?
It can be sacred, or secular.

I guess I am asking for a choral work that is well suited for choral competitions for college, or to a competition where the difficulty and aesthethics is more stressed out. 

Sir PetrB, thanks for the suggestion!!  I agree with your idea of ruling out those frequently performed works. Being unique could be a plus too..


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Poulenc wrote some wonderful acappela choral pieces, most if not all sacred. I urge you to look into the _Quatre Motets pour un Temps de Penitence,_ 
Timor et Tremor



Vinea mea electa 




Tenebrae factae sunt




Tristis est anima mea 





or his _Quatre motets pour le temps de Noël_ -- just maybe one from either of these would do nicely.





*Debussy ~ Chansons de Charles d'Orléans* for SATB a cappella *(Kinda Competition Perfect, i.e. quietly virtuosic set of three songs, variety of character / mood, dynamics and technique, ca. six minutes*
Dieu! qu'il la fait bon regarder!
Quand j'ai ouy le tambourin sonner
Yver, vous n'estes qu'un villain





I had forgotten how nice these are!


----------



## albrecht (May 29, 2014)

Thanks sir PetrB!! I appreciate it a lot


----------

